# Can anybody please help me with these Borbet's type A.



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know nothing about offsets and stuff like that so I need your guys help.I found this guy selling some borbet's type a but they are 5x130 and I am wonder if there is anyway for me to use adapters or something so I can use them on my vr6. The specs are 

16x7.5 front et 20 
16x9 rear et 15. 

Would I be able to use them with adapters?? If not do u guys think I would be able to redrill the wheels if possible?? Thanks. Sorry I am a noob when it comes to wheels and fitment.


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

you can't run adaptors, you'd need to redrill them. and that is possible.


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

How much would that be? Also can I get more opinion if it could be redrilled or not? Thanks. Just wanna be sure that it could be redrilled.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

correct me if im wrong but porsche wheels are 5x130 and i have H&R adapters that bolt them bad boys right on. (granted my car is 4x100) Is it a matter of his car being 5x100 and the adapters wont line up right? Not my car or problem and id still like to know


----------



## renob81 (Oct 22, 2007)

Its not an issue about the adapters mounting up. That is no problem. It's the fact that after adapters his ETs are not going to work. I believe the smallest adapter you can run is 18mm and that will put your ETs way to low. It wouldn't be a problem getting them redrilled. It cost me $120 to get all 4 of my wheels redrilled.


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anybody know a good place to take them to get redrilled in Los Angeles?? Thanks. So for sure they could be redrilled? I wount have any problems when I redrill them. They will just bolt on? Thanks


----------



## paulh08 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey man, i'm running 17 " Borbet type A's on my Mk4 and they have been redrilled in 5 on 100, 

it works fine except for the part where the center cap mounts to, although i think if you redrilled them at a slightly different distance from the original holes you could probably avoid this. 

The problem is that my lugnut wouldn't go in straight because of the mounting post being in the way, the way the body shop that painted my car and wheels fixed it was to grind the post down a lot, i think you could drill them better though. 

I can take a picture if you want me to, it might help show it better.


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes please. That would help me a lot.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

take them to a wheel repair shop. they'll answer all your questions while they are redrilling them for you.


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

The thing is that I wanna know for sure before I buy them. I don't wanna buy them and then find out I am not able to use them


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

exile213 said:


> The thing is that I wanna know for sure before I buy them. I don't wanna buy them and then find out I am not able to use them


 they will work. 

call rotiform, they will redrill your ****.


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

after I redrill them do I need to get a hubcentric ring or something? Or they would just bolt on?


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

Also one more question. The wheels could be ridrilled without the existing wheels being filled right? Cause I heard that is really expensive.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

you don't need to fill those to be re-drilled. 

if you were going to a 4x100 pattern, then you would probably need to, however, for 5x100 you are fine. you'll have a multi-lug wheel as a result.


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok. Thank your so much.::thumbup:beer::beer:


----------



## paulh08 (Mar 27, 2007)

exile213 said:


> after I redrill them do I need to get a hubcentric ring or something? Or they would just bolt on?


I'd run hubcentric rings if i were you, im running them on mine,

it makes life way easier and it's really the only way to be 100% sure they're on the hub perfect
*that i know of


----------



## exile213 (Mar 24, 2009)

got the fronts redrilled. Came out real good.


----------



## paulh08 (Mar 27, 2007)

exile213 said:


> got the fronts redrilled. Came out real good.


Yeah man, looks like they did a really nice job! :thumbup:


----------

